

Rotary Woofer – Infrasonic bass in the home - akeck
http://www.rotarywoofer.com/

======
LammyL
Is there any movie content that could produce frequencies that low, or has it
been filtered out knowing most theatres and homes can't reliably produce
frequencies below 20Hz?

